

"who reads news" Google Query is TechCrunch article about Hacker News Banning ValleyWag - ciscoriordan
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22who+reads+news%22&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS267US268

======
rms
Now it's this story.

------
ciscoriordan
At least at my location, and cross checked on another computer.

